# FS: Freshwater, Salt, Plants EQUIPMENT!!!!!!!



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right area as it consists of many different things, but yeah if I'm not I'm so sorry.

































*SALTWATER EQUIPMENT*

*You can have everything for 60$*

Kent Marine nano reef A & B 16oz (new) (Ion Buffer system in proper concentrations for nano reef aquariums) package 5$
Kent Marine nano reef A & B 8oz

Kent Marine Strontium & Molybdenum (new) (Mineral supplement for reef aquariums)
Kent Marine Essential Elements (new) (Essential trace mineral supplement for reef and marine aquariums) package 10$
Brightwell Aquatics PhytōGold-M 250 ml (new) (phytoplankton suspension for soft corals, clams, sponges, and other filter feeding invertebrates)

Ich-X 118ml 5$ (treats disease conditions caused by: Marine Ich, Marine Fungi, Protozoans, Flukes)

Red Sea Prism Protein Skimmer 50$ (condition=good)

*FRESHWATER EQUIPMENT*

*Take everything for 20$*

Fluval Carbon 1650g (For Fluval Filters) (10$)

Seachem Gold buffer (Maintains Ideal PH for goldfish while not enhancing algae growth) (5$)

Fluval Surface Skimmer (10$)

Brand new still in box Aqueon Colormax Colour enhancing Bulb 18"L, 15 Watt lamp, T8 freshwater

2 large sponge filters (each 5$)

Fake Rock Cave ornament free with purchase of anything on ad

*The Prices of everything has been lowered dramatically*


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump>>>>>>


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump!!!!!! and price drop


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Make me an offer


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump..................>.....


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump..........


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump.............


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump- I'm leaving for 4 weeks down the golden coast need these gone ASAP or will be going to garbage 


Sent from secret underwater location


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump- I'm leaving for 4 weeks down the golden coast need these gone ASAP or will be going to garbage


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump- I'm leaving for 4 weeks down the golden coast need these gone ASAP or will be going to garbage


----------



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

Dont throw to garbage pls. Some of it are good for me.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

i'm leaving in 12 days need this gone.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

If you were closer, or if you every come this way, i would like the sponge filters and skimmers, i just never get out that way.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Final bump (in three days doing a dump so if not gone, unfortunately all going to trash)


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey we left a week earlier so had no time to dump, I would like for this stuff to go


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

Bump...................... Price lowered dramatically


----------

